# Upgrading from 2.1 to 5.1 opinions



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Hay all. 

So I have had a great Martin Logan 2.1 system for about a year now. But I really want to move to a 5.1 system. The question is do I look to the past or the future for the surrounds. 

Currently I have
Vantages with a Depthi and am very satisfied. 

The question is do I:
A) go with the new motion line of speakers for surrounds, they have the folded ribbon tweeter but paper or plastic woofers. MarLo says they are voiced to the ESLs but I'm not sure. 

B) wait for the motion FX line, still not sure what to expect

C) do I go used and get fresco or vignette speakers? They have the ATF ribbon tweeters and extruded aluminum woofers. 

I'm leaning to C but want some feedback. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rab-byte said:


> Hay all.
> 
> So I have had a great Martin Logan 2.1 system for about a year now. But I really want to move to a 5.1 system. The question is do I look to the past or the future for the surrounds.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I too own Vantages and a Depth. I would recommend going with either used Vista's, Aerius, Aeon as far as ESL's go. If not going with Stats, I would look at used Montages, Motif, and then perhaps Fresco or Vignette. For the Center Channel, words cannot convey how pleased I have been with the Stage. If too expensive, the Cinema or Motif would work far better than the Vignette.

With your Fronts, the only place I would use the Motion Series would be for Height or Width in an Audyssey DSX Setup. However, I am not sure what your budget is so the Motions could work as Surrounds, but I would look at ESL's first then ATF....
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I would live to go with ESL all around but alas I fear my only other ESL will be a motif or stage for the center. 

As for rears... WAF prevents me from getting floor standing otherwise it would be montage/clarity/vista as options (didn't like mosaic sound compared to montage)

The matinee or stage would be great but again WAF and $$$

What's your opinion? ATF with Aluminum woofers or FoldedMotion with Paper/Poly woofers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would allocate maximum resources to the Center Channel as it truly is the lynchpin to a great HT. In truth if not going with Electrostats for the Surrounds, I would not even be too terribly concerned about using Martin Logans as they really won't match the Fronts and for the same money you could get better or as good quality speakers for less allowing you to spend more on the Center Channel. Something from SVS or PSB would honestly work fine for the Surrounds.

For the Center, the Motif or Stage would be ideal, but the Cinema would be really close to the Motif and available for under a grand on Audiogon. The Logos or Theater would work as well. Also look at Craigslist for these Models as you might get lucky. Trust me, get a ML CC that has an Electrostatic Panel.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

